
Show HN: Update of NoSQL Performance Benchmark Neo4j,PostgreSQL,Orient,Mongo - jonballant
https://www.arangodb.com/2018/02/how-we-wronged-neo4j-postgresql-update-arangodb-benchmark-2018/#
======
mr__y
Considering the PostgreSQL and required performance tuning - I have a feeling
that there is never a good solution to that kind of problem - you either stick
to default settings for each software being tested and get remarks like this,
that this or that should have been optimized/changed/set to different value or
you can optimize the settings but this leads to comments that benchmark is
biased because it settings for X were optimized and settings for Y were not
(or something similiar).

~~~
jonballant
True and the effort here is to have as little bias as possible. It would be
great if there was an independent vendor who could create some sort of
boilerplate for these benchmarks.

